# List at Least 5 Things You Are Thankful For :)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought we should list at least 5 things that we are thankful for :greengrin: It can be anything  Here are mine.

1.My family/health
2.My goaties
3.My horses
4.My cat
5.The fact that I can have and breed/show these wonderful little animals
I have one more thing, all the great food!!! :greengrin: 

Happy Holidays from Lost Prairie Farm!! :grouphug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: List at least 5 things you are thankful for*

Good idea!

1. I'm thankful for my husband's love and support.
2. My two sons, my daughter-in-law and 2 grandsons.
3. My 92 year old Dad - very positive and resilient.
4. My job...rewarding and $$$
5. My home and farm animals


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: List at least 5 things you are thankful for*

Thats a great idea.

1. Family and friends (all in MI)
2.Goats
3.Being able to make some money and save it (after goats and everything)
4. Thanks again for number 2  ^^... For being able to raise our own turks and meat and have dairy (spring).
5. for the freezer and 2 turkeys given to us (even though they knew we had 13)


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

1. healthy family
2. good jobs
3. healthy animals
4. holidays that give us a reason to get together with family
5. sunshiney warm days


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are all great things to be thankful for :hi5:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

1. my one and only...my husband
2. My dad (really my father in law) he has been there when my own parents disowned me
3. My goats...for always making me feel better when I had a bad day
4. My dogs
5. the few friends I have along with this forum


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

1. The love of my life
2. my family and friends
3.my animals
4. doing well in school and achieving my goals
5. happiness


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

1. my husband-who is kind and supportive
2. my exceptionally beautiful daughter (inside and out!) and my witfully funny son
3. my wonderful animals (I have been blessed from above with such wonderful animals)
4. my job-I work for a vet, what could be better?
5. my goats and especially my Mojo (I just love him to pieces)
6. my home and land
7. I am blessed with many wonderful friends at work; in my personal life and on TGS :greengrin: 

Thank you to Up Above and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Family and Friends
2. Goats
3. The men and women serving for our freedom
4. GOD
5. Happiness


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

God
family (a loving hard working husband and 5 beautiful healthy children)
our health
roof over our head
goats and chickens who provide us with yummy healthy food
I honestly could go on and on and on


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

1. God and everything He does for me! And that's everything!  To get more specific...
2. My absolutely wonderful family members, every last one of them, even when they are hard to get along with. 
3. MY GOATS! Of course.
4. Good health
5. Happiness
6. That I have plenty to do and there is never a bored minute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1. God 
2. husband
3. Owned house and land
4 Goats
5.work


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have many reasons to be Thankful:
I am Thankful that I have the Lord to turn to when the trials in my life seem too much to bear.
Thankful for my loving husband
Thankful that I have my mom, sister, niece and nephew
Thankful that I have a job and that DH has one now after 2 years without
Thankful that I am able to keep my goats as "pets" first....without my job, I wouldn't be able to.
Thankful that I have the support of each of you here at TGS.... you all help me relax after I get off work as well as give me the "goat chatter" that only you can appreciate :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I've already posted a list..but today is my son's birthday and I am so thankful for my wonderful, kind, smart son, Nathan!
[attachment=0:11xx2q7o]nate and Eli.jpg[/attachment:11xx2q7o]


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

There are few replies on here that I could basically copy...

First and foremost, I am thankful for my relationship with our Heavenly Father. Without that I don't know how I would get through this life.
Second, I am thankful for the family that He has blessed me with, which includes my wonderful husband and my five amazing children.
Third, I am thankful for the roof over our heads. 
Fourth, I am thankful for our health.
Fifth, I am thankful the people that Heavenly Father has surrounded me by. They may not be related by blood but I love them just the same.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow I may go over 5 (not in any particular order)

1. For freedom that is fought for by our military 
2. For my amazing family - immediate and extended and especially my new and only little niece Releena Joy
3. for God and His love for me 
4. for my new church family 
5. My two jobs - even if combined they hardly pay the bills its more then many have
6. My health 
7. My home - my parents have been kind enough to not kick me out yet 
8. for building friendships 
9. for living part of my dream


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So much to be thankful for I would have a list that would go on and on.
1. God without him I would be nothing.
2.My husband the greatest man, he is so good to me and loves me and takes great care of his family.
3. My children bio and step, and their good health.
4. My church family
5. My home and all the things that God has blessed us with, and my goats, and dogs.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I am thankful for:
1) The Lord who blesses me everyday!
2) My family without them I would be lost.
3) The small farm that we own
4) All the animals that we have, who make everyday so interesting.
5) That the Lord has enabled me to do what I love, and not have to work off the farm!
6) All the friends that I have been blessed to meet, and have.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

1. I am thankful for Jesus and all the blessings in my life.
2. I am thankful for my wonderful husband who works so hard toward my welfare.
3. I am thankful for my son, who I almost lost so many times and is finally grown to manhood.
4. I am thankful for the rest of my family who cannot be with me in body but who are sharing this holiday with me in spirit.
5. I am thankful for my animals who never doubt me and are always here for me.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

1: God and all He has done for me and my family.
2: My absolutely wonderful family!!! 
3: My home, land, and animals.
4: All of my friends.
5: A great dinner!!!


----------

